# Elgin front fender screws



## Elgin Baylor (Oct 19, 2012)

If you are looking for replacement screws for the Elgin front fenders that mount on top of the fork, here's the deal.

McMaster-Carr has the following:

# 90271A192 (Zinc-Plated Steel Truss Head Slotted Machine Screw, 8-32 Thread, 3/8" Length, Packs of 100) $3.26

# 91785A192 (18-8 Stainless Steel Truss Head Slotted Machine Screw, 8-32 Thread, 3/8" Length, Packs of 100) $6.57

These will work fine as long as the holes haven't been bored out.

The McMaster-Carr screw heads are just a tiny bit larger diameter than the originals.
0.375" vs. 0.365".


----------



## Sean (Oct 23, 2012)

Great info, thanks!


----------

